#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  > ΝΟΚ: Διατάξεις του ΝΟΚ για ΑΜΕΑ και γενικώς εμποδιζόμενα άτομα

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με την §2β του άρθρου 3 του Ν.4030/11, η αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη πρέπει να συνοδεύεται —όπου απαιτείται— από *μελέτη προσβασιμότητας* για άτομα με αναπηρία.

Βάσει δε της §6 του άρθρου 9 του ιδίου νόμου (4030), προεδρικό διάταγμα που εκδίδεται με πρόταση του υπουργού ΠΕΚΑ, ορίζονται οι *προδιαγραφές σύνταξης και παρουσιάσης* της εν λόγω μελέτης.

*Τι είναι όμως η "προσβασιμότητα";*
Ο ορισμός δίνεται στην  §71 του άρθρου 2 του ΝΟΚ.

Υπάρχουν επίσης ακόμα δύο βασικοί ορισμοί που θα μας χρειαστούν.
*Ποια είναι τα "άτομα με αναπηρία" και ποια τα "εμποδιζόμενα άτομα";*
Οι δυο αυτοί ορισμοί δίνονται στο κεφάλαιο "1. Γενικές Αρχές – Ανθρωπομετρικά Στοιχεία" των οδηγιών "Σχεδιάζοντας για όλους" του ΥΠΕΚΑ.

*Και πού θα βρούμε ποιες ρυθμίσεις απαιτούνται για την εξυπηρέτηση των ατόμων με αναπηρία και γενικών των εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων;*
Το άρθρο 26 του ΝΟΚ αναφέρεται σ' αυτές ακριβώς τις ρυθμίσεις.
Η §1 του άρθρου αυτού παραπέμπει στις οδηγίες  "Σχεδιάζοντας για όλους" του ΥΠΕΚΑ.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ:
Ο ΝΟΚ προβλέπει υποχρεωτική πρόβλεψη για τα άτομα με αναπηρία και τα εμποδιζόμενα άτομα, όχι μόνο για τα νέα κτήρια, *αλλά και για σχεδόν όλα τα υφιστάμενα* (εξαιρούνται τα υφιστάμενα κτήρια με χρήση κατοικίας - δεν εξαιρούνται γραφεία & εμπορικά καταστήματα).

*Ειδικά για νέα κτήρια κατοικιών:*
Εκεί ο ΝΟΚ μας επιβάλλει να:
α) σχεδιάσουμε το κτήριο έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει προσβασιμότητα σ' όλους τους κοινόχρηστους, εξωτερικούς και εσωτερικούς χώρους —αυτό ίσχυε και πριν το ΝΟΚ— (βλ. §1 άρθρου 26 ΝΟΚ).

β) να σχεδιάσουμε τα διαμερίσματα/μεζονέτες (ακόμα και για μονοκατοικίες ισχύει) έτσι ώστε να μπορούν εύκολα να μετατραπούν σε κατοικίες ατόμων με αναπηρία/εμποδιζόμενων, χωρίς να θίγεται ο φέρων οργανισμός του κτηρίου (βλ. §1 άρθρου 26 ΝΟΚ).

γ) να προβλέψουμε σε κάθε όροφο, προστατευμένους προσβάσιμους χώρους αναμονής αμαξιδίων για τις περιπτώσεις έκτακτων αναγκών (βλ. §2 άρθρου 26 ΝΟΚ).

Αυτό που αλλάζει σε σχέση με το άρθρο 28 του Ν.2831/2000 (ΓΟΚ '85 όπως τροποποιήθηκε το 2000) και μας βοηθά πολύ στο σχεδιασμό, είναι η δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αναβατόρια και όχι μόνο ράμπες και ανελκυστήρες, ακόμα και στα νέα κτήρια, προκειμένου να καλύψουμε τις σχετικές απαιτήσεις.

----------

katsioulis

----------


## Xάρης

Ξέχασα να κάνω αναφορά στην *Εγκύκλιο 9/2012*, αρ. πρωτ. 29467/13.06.2012, η οποία δίνει διευκρινήσεις για την υποβολή της μελέτης προσβασιμότητας για ΑμεΑ.

----------

apapa, katsioulis

----------


## kiros

Χάρη καλησπέρα σε σένα και σε όλους τους συναδέλφους.
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω,αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, αν όλες τις εξυπηρετήσεις που θα προβλέπουμε στην μελέτη προσβασιμότητας(ράμπες,ανελκυστήρες κ.τ.λ) θα είναι υποχρεωμένος ο ιδιοκτήτης να τις κατασκευάσει και στην πράξη,ή αν απλώς θα προβλέπεται η θέση τους για μελλοντική υλοποιήση?Η δική μου άποψη βάση όλων αυτών που παραθέτεις και εσύ Χάρη,και διάβασα και εγώ,είναι ότι όλα αυτά αναφέρονται σε επίπεδο σχεδιασμού και μόνο.Η άποψη της πολεοδομίας είναι διαφορετική.Παρακαλώ πολύ την άποψη σας.

----------


## Xάρης

Ίσως δεν κατάλαβα το ερώτημά σου. :Μπερδεμένος: 
Όταν εμφανίζεις π.χ. μια ράμπα στην κάτοψη ισογείου, ρωτάς αν πρέπει να την κατασκευάσεις κιόλας;
Αν αυτό είναι το ερώτημά σου, τότε η δική μου απάντηση είναι φυσικά και ναι.
Γενικώς, ό,τι εμφανίζουμε στα σχέδια των μελετών (αρχιτεκτονικών, στατικών, ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών) πρέπει και να τα εφαρμόσουμε στην πράξη, να τα κατασκευάσουμε. 
Αν δεν το κάνουμε αυτό, τότε αυθαιρετούμε!

----------


## kiros

Και εγώ είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα......
Επαναδιατυπώνω το ερώτημα:
Σύμφωνα με την Μελέτη προσβασιμότητας προκύπτει η λύση,πάντα σε κατοικία αναφέρομαι,μηχανικού συστήματος κάθετης μετακίνησης.
Αυτό  σημαίνει ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης-χρήστης του ακινήτου,που εκδίδει μια νέα  άδεια δόμησης, είναι υποχρεωμένος να το υλοποιήσει κιόλας(με την ανάλογη  οικονομική επιβάρυνση),άσχετα αν δεν το χρειαστεί πότε στην ζωή του?? Ή  εγώ σαν μελετητής θα πρέπει να έχω κάνει έτσι το σχεδιασμό του κτιρίου  ώστε αν ποτέ προκύψει ανάγκη να μπορεί χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα να το  κατασκευάσει??Στο στάδιο του τελικού ελέγχου ο ελεκτής δόμησης θα  ελέγξει την ύπαρξη αυτού του εξοπλισμού??Με συμπαθάτε αν κουράζω ή δεν κατάλαβα κάτι καλά.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

§1 άρθρου 26 ΝΟΚ:
"Ειδικά για τα κτίρια με χρήση κατοικίας επιβάλλεται να εξασφαλίζεται η αυτόνομη και ασφαλής οριζόντια και κατακόρυφη προσπέλαση από άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα σε όλους τους εξωτερικούς και εσωτερικούς *κοινόχρηστους* χώρους των κτιρίων κατοικίας, καθώς επίσης και η διασφάλιση συνθηκών εύκολης μετατρεψιμότητας των κατοικιών σε κατοικίες μελλοντικών χρηστών με αναπηρία/εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων, χωρίς να θίγεται ο φέρων οργανισμός του κτιρίου."

Οι ράμπες, ανελκυστήρες, αναβατόρια είναι για τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους της οικοδομής και όχι για το εσωτερικό των διαμερισμάτων/μονοκατοικιών. Αυτά είναι υποχρεωτικά, τα μελετάμε και τα κατασκευάζουμε.

Εσωτερικά των διαμερισμάτων/μονοκατοικιών οφείλουμε να διασφαλίσουμε κατάλληλες συνθήκες ώστε να μπορούν αυτά τα διαμερίσματα να μετατραπούν μελλοντικά σε κατοικίες για ΑΜΕΑ. Αυτό το μελετάμε μόνο και δεν το κατασκευάζουμε.
Οι στύλοι/τοιχία με λίγα λόγια, θα πρέπει να είναι σε τέτοιες θέσεις που να μη δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα σε μελλοντικές μετατροπές για ΑΜΕΑ.
Οι εξώστες πρέπει να έχουν κατάλληλες διαστάσεις.
Οι εσωτερικές πόρτες, καλό είναι να έχουν τέτοιες διαστάσεις ώστε να μην χρειάζεται μετατροπή.
Τα λουτρά να μπορούν να μεγαλώσουν εις βάρος γειτονικών χώρων, ώστε να γίνουν κατάλληλα για ΑΜΕΑ.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Kαλημερα.
Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα με τον Χαρη.Κατασκευαζουμε αυτα που μας υποχρεωνει ο ΝΟΚ που σε κτιριο κατοικιων ειναι αυτα που περιγραφηκαν παραπανω και κανουμε μελετη-προβλεψη αλλα οχι απαραιτητα κατασκευη για αυτα που δεν μας υποχρεωνει ο ΝΟΚ αλλα αναφερονται στο "Σχεδιαζοντας για ολους"

----------


## kiros

Όλα αυτά είναι κατανοητά,απλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, πώς σε μια μονοκατοικία 60-70μ2 και με διαφορά στάθμης από τον δρόμο στο +1,00μ~+1,20μ που ο μόνος τρόπος κατακόρυφης μετακίνησης είναι ένα ανεβατοριο ή μια σκάφη ανύψωσης αμαξιδίου ή κάποιο άλλο μηχανικό μέσο, επιβάλει ο Νοκ την ύπαρξη του ακόμη και αν δεν το χρειάζεται ο ιδιοκτήτης-χρήστης???

----------


## Xάρης

Τώρα μας φαίνεται περίεργο, ειδικά αν δεν είμαστε ΑΜΕΑ. Αύριο μπορεί εμείς ή ένας δικός μας άνθρωπος, ένοικος αυτού του σπιτιού να είναι.
Ως συμβιβαστική λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι η ύπαρξη πρόβλεψης και όχι η κατασκευή των ανελκυστήρων κ.λπ. 
Δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου, θεωρώ ότι το κόστος είναι δυσανάλογα μεγάλο σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις και ότι απλώς πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη σε μονοκατοικίες.
Ίσως στην επόμενη τροποποίηση του ΝΟΚ να αλλάξουν κάποια πράγματα όσον αφορά το θέμα.

Προς το παρόν όμως, οι μόνες εξαιρέσεις είναι:

α) όσα κτήρια έχουν πρόσβαση σε δρόμο με βαθμίδες και

β) όσα κτήρια βρίσκονται σε οικόπεδα στα οποία (Φ.Ε. στην Ο.Γ.) - (επιφάνεια πεζοδρομίου) > 2,50μ

----------


## kiros

Μακριά από μένα ο ρατσισμός ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.Το θέμα δεν είναι η ανάγκη της μελέτης των έργων υπό το πρίσμα της εξυπηρέτησης ατόμων με προβλήματα κινητικά(*Συμφωνώ Απόλυτα!!!!!!*) αλλά αυτό που λές και εσύ Χάρη:η ύπαρξη πρόβλεψης και εύκολης εγκατάστασης της οποιαδήποτε λύσης όποτε παραστεί ανάγκη ειδικά σε μονοκατοικίες και σε κάποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις.Φανταστείτε να έρθει σήμερα πελάτης από κάποιο απομακρυσμένο χωριό που σκέφτεται να βγάλει μια άδεια 50~60μ2 και να του πούμε ότι πρέπει να αναλάβει το κόστος κατασκευής μηχανικού συστήματος ανέλκυσης?Μάλλον δεν θα το ξανασκεφτεί!!Ευχαριστώ πάντως για την άμεση και τεκμηριώμενη απάντηση στο όλο θέμα.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι συντάκτες του νόμου μάλλον δεν τα σκέφτηκαν καλά. Ως κάτοικοι Αθηνών (μάλλον) είχαν στο μυαλό τους πολυκατοικίες και όχι το σπιτάκι στο χωριό.

----------


## bauhaus

Επαναφέρω το θέμα γιατί είναι επίκαιρο και έχει δημιουργήσει αρκετά προβλήματα στους μηχανικούς και ιδιοκτήτες στην έκδοση και υλοποίηση αδειών, αντίστοιχα. 

Έχω ένα αγροτεμάχιο του οποίου οι κλίσεις εδάφους είναι αρκετά μεγάλες. Επίσης είναι εκτός σχεδίου και πάνω από 7 στρέμματα. Θα ανεγερθεί διώροφη κατοικία, ανεξάρτητες ιδιοκτησίες. Είμαι υποχρεωμένος να μελετήσω και κατασκευάσω ράμπα, μάλιστα με κλίση <5% και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος ούτε επιχειρηματολογία ώστε να πρυτανεύσει η λογική και να μην είναι απαραίτητο αυτό;
Για ένα έντός σχεδίου κτήριο όπου υπάρχουν διάφορες λοιπές παράμετροι το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά για γήπεδα στη μέση του πουθενά, δίπλα σε δάση κλπ δε βγαίνει νόημα και δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό. 

Μου λένε από την πολεοδομία αφου δε βγαίνει η κλίση φτιάξε ράμπα ολόγυρα της περίφραξης για να αυξήσεις μήκος και να σου βγει. Ο μόνος τρόπος δηλαδή για να βγει είναι να φτιάξω ράμπα 200μ! Περιμένουν λέει διευκρινήσεις για να εξαιρεθούν οι ράμπες από κατοικίες..

----------


## Kostas2002

Πες τους ότι περιμετρικά δεν θα βγει. Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει η ράμπα να πάει κάθετα στην κλίση του εδάφους. Δηλαδή αν η κλίση είναι από το πρόσωπο προς την πίσω όψη, η ράμπα θα πηγαίνει αριστερά-δεξιά με κλίση 5% και θα ακολουθεί την κλίση του εδάφους... Οπότε όλη φάτσα θα είναι μία ράμπα!!!!!!

----------


## Xάρης

§1 άρθρου 26 ΝΟΚ:
"Ειδικά για τα κτίρια με χρήση κατοικίας επιβάλλεται να εξασφαλίζεται η αυτόνομη και ασφαλής οριζόντια και κατακόρυφη προσπέλαση από άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα σε όλους τους εξωτερικούς και εσωτερικούς κοινόχρηστους χώρους των κτιρίων κατοικίας"
&
"Η δυνατότητα αυτόνομης και ασφαλούς προσπέλασης όλων των κτιρίων από άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα και η εξυπηρέτηση αυτών εξασφαλίζεται με προσβάσιμες οριζόντιες και κατακόρυφες οδεύσεις που αρχίζουν από τη στάθμη του πεζοδρομίου και φτάνουν μέχρι την πόρτα του ανελκυστήρα και τους εσωτερικούς και εξωτερικούς χώρους των κτιρίων αυτών και αποτελούνται από στοιχεία κατάλληλων προδιαγραφών, όπως ράμπες, αναβατόρια, ανελκυστήρες,..."
Συνεπώς, είναι υποχρεωτική η κατασκευή ράμπας ή αναβατορίου, από την περίφραξη (πεζοδρόμιο) έως την είσοδο της κατοικίας (εδώ δεν έχουμε πολυκατοικία και κοινόχρηστο κλιμακοστάσιο).
Αν η κατασκευή ράμπας είναι τεχνικά αδύνατη λόγω της κλίσης του εδάφους, τότε μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αναβατόριο.

Συμφωνώ ότι ενδεχομένως να είναι οικονομικά δυσβάσταχτη μια τέτοια λύση και παράλογος και εκτός οικονομικής πραγματικότητας ο νόμος, αλλά μήπως παράλογη δεν είναι η εκτός σχεδίου δόμηση σε μια οργανωμένη κοινωνία; (Ας μην το συζητήσουμε το θέμα αυτό εδώ, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας ανοίξει νέο θέμα και ας παραπέμψει σ' αυτό.)

-----

§3 άρθρου 26 ΝΟΚ:
"Οι κοινής χρήσης υπαίθριοι χώροι των οικοπέδων, στα οποία κατασκευάζονται τα κτίρια που αναφέρονται στην παράγραφο 1, επιβάλλεται να διαμορφώνονται κατάλληλα, εφόσον το επιτρέπει η μορφολογία του εδάφους ώστε να χρησιμοποιούνται και από άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα." 
Άρα, ράμπες και αναβατόρια, ώστε τα ΑΜΕΑ να έχουν πρόσβαση, δεν χρειάζονται σ' όλο το γήπεδο.

----------


## bauhaus

Κατόπιν συζητήσεων με συναδέλφους, μια πρόταση κυρίως για τα εκτός σχεδίου αγροτεμάχια είναι να δείξουμε πως το αμάξι μπαίνει μέχρι ενός σημείου κι έπειτα να δείξουμε ράμπα από το αμάξι μέχρι τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους, ώστε να αντιμετωπίσουμς τις κλίσεις, να μειώσουμε το κόστος και να μη χαλάμε τις διαμορφώσεις μας και την πρόσοψη. Άλλωστε κάτι τέτοιο δείχνει και το υπόδειγμα του ΥΠΕΚΑ. Τι λέτε γι΄αυτό; Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν το δέχονται οι πολεοδομίες κάτι τέτοιο.

Επίσης σε ότι αφορά την πρόσβαση σε όροφο πάνω από ισόγειο, στην παρ. 5 του άρθρου 26: "εξαιρούνται από την υποχρέωση διαμόρφωσης πρόσβασης στους πάνω από το ισόγειο ορόφους ή τους εσωτερικούς εξώστες ή αναβαθμούς τα κτίρια που αναφέρονται στην παράγραφο 1, εφόσον:
α)το εμβαδόν των εσωτερικών εξωστών ή αναβαθμών αποτελεί ποσοστό μέχρι 50% του εμβαδού της κυρίως αίθουσας και όχι περισσότερο των 100 τ.μ. και η χρήση του είναι ίδια με αυτή της κυρίως αίθουσας ή οι εσωτερικοί εξώστες ή αναβαθμοί έχουν βοηθητική χρήση,
β)το συνολικό μικτό εμβαδόν των πάνω από το ισόγειο ορόφων είναι μικρότερο των200 
τ.μ. και
γ)το μικτό εμβαδόν κάθε ορόφου είναι μικρότερο των 70 τ.μ.." 

Πρέπει να συντρέχουν και οι 3 λόγοι ή μας αρκεί μόνο ένας;

----------


## Kostas2002

Και όποιο έρθει με τα πόδια, πως θα ανέβει;

Και οι 3 λόγοι.

----------


## bauhaus

(Υποτίθεται δε θα έρθει με τα πόδια σε εκτός σχεδίου αγροτεμάχιο και με δεδομένο οτι είναι εμποδιζόμενο άτομο)

Και πες οτι τελικά είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι και κάνουμε μια ράμπα ζιγκ ζαγκ ή έστω με γωνίες.. Πώς θα δείξουμε την τομή της στο δ.δόμησης;
Θα τη μελετήσουμε ώστε να έχει ενιάια κλίση και θα δείξουμε μια τομή από αφετηρία ώς τον κοιν/στο χώρο ή θα δείξουμε τομές για κάθε πλευρά που αλλάζει κατεύθυνση; Μαλλον το πρώτο θα έλεγα..

----------


## Kostas2002

Ούτε ο Ν4030 ούτε  η Αποφ 5733, αναφέρουν κάτι για τομή της ράμπας...
Το ότι έχουν βάλει τομή ράμπας στο "πρότυπο" Δ.Δ. δεν μου λέει τίποτα.
Αντίθετα δεν έχουν βάλει τομή και όψη της περίφραξης. Κάτι που, προσωπικά, έβαζα στο Δ.Κ....

----------


## Xάρης

νόμος είναι σαφής: "...προσβάσιμες οριζόντιες και κατακόρυφες οδεύσεις που *αρχίζουν από τη στάθμη του πεζοδρομίου*..."
Από την περίφραξη δηλαδή και όχι από τη θέση στάθμευσης του οχήματος.

Για τα σχέδια της περίφραξης συμφωνώ με τον Κώστα.
Όσον αφορά την τομή της ράμπας, μπορεί να είναι μια τομή με πολλές εναλλαγές κατεύθυνσης.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο ερώτημα του bauhaus απαντά η *Εγκύκλιος ΑΜΕΑ/42382/16.07.2013* που αναφέρει:
"Στις περιπτώσεις όπου η έκταση του οικοπέδου είναι μεγάλη και το κτίριο τοποθετείται μακριά από το δρόμο ή η κλίση του φυσικού εδάφους μεταξύ του δρόμου και της εισόδου είναι μεγαλύτερη από 10%, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να εξασφαλίζεται η ασφαλής προσπέλαση ΑμεΑ/εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων, από τον κοινόχρηστο ή περιβάλλοντα χώρο του κτιρίου με αυτοκίνητο και στη συνέχεια με τις απαιτούμενες εξυπηρετήσεις (μέσα κάλυψης υψομετρικών διαφορών), ως τις εισόδους των κτιρίων.
Στις περιπτώσεις αυτές, θα πρέπει να εξασφαλίζεται η προσβασιμότητα στον περιβάλλοντα χώρο, από διαμορφωμένο χώρο στάθμευσης ΑμεΑ, έξω από το κτίριο και όχι από τη στάθμη του πεζοδρομίου ή της οδού."

Διαβάστε την εγκύκλιο, έχει και αρκετές άλλες χρήσιμες διευκρινίσεις για το άρθρο 26 του ΝΟΚ.

----------


## Giorgos85

Καλησπέρα.
Προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη για το ελάχιστο απαιτούμενο πλάτος διαδρόμου σε ένα υφιστάμενο μουσείο στο οποίο προστίθεται ανελκυστήρας για ΑΜΕΑ. 
Από αυτά που έχω διαβάσει βρίσκω στο ΦΕΚ 18β/2002 Άρθρ. 1: απαιτούμενο πλάτος διαδρόμου τουλάχιστον 0.90μ. Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο που να το ακυρώνει αυτό; Διαβάζοντας και το "Σχεδιάζοντας για όλους" του ΥΠΕΚΑ γράφει στη σελίδα 99 οτι απαιτείται στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους διάφρομος πλάτους 1,50μ. αλλά ελπίζω να μην είναι δεσμευτικό γιατί έχω διαθέσιμο το πολύ 1μ. Μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει;

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχήν, οι οδηγίες του ΥΠΕΚΑ "Σχεδιάζοντας για όλους" είναι *υποχρεωτικές* στην εφαρμογή τους. (βλ. §1 άρθρου 26 ΝΟΚ).
Όπως λοιπόν διάβασες, το ελάχιστο καθαρό πλάτος των διαδρόμων είναι 1,50μ για χώρους όπως τα μουσεία.
Από εκεί και πέρα, τυχόν μεγαλύτερο πλάτος μπορεί να απαιτείται από τη μελέτη πυροπροστασίας.

*Ειδικά για τα υφιστάμενα κτήρια:*
Η §2γ του άρθρου 23 του ΝΟΚ αναφέρει:
"Όροι δόμησης ή διατάξεις που ορίζονται με τον παρόντα νόμο και δεν είχαν ορισθεί κατά το χρόνο κατασκευής του υφιστάμενου κτίσματος κατισχύουν των διατάξεων του παρόντος νόμου κατά τη μελέτη της προσθήκης, εξαιρουμένων των διατάξεων που αφορούν σε άτομα με αναπηρία ή/και εμποδιζόμενα άτομα."

Απ' αυτά που γράφει δεν ξέρω αν βγάζεις συμπέρασμα καθότι το "διατάξεις που ορίζονται με τον παρόντα νόμο ... κατισχύουν των διατάξεων του παρόντος νόμου"  :Μπερδεμένος: δεν βγάζει νόημα.

Ήρθαν οι Τεχνικές Οδηγίες τον Δεκέμβριο του 2012 να μας διαφωτίσουν:
"Κατά τη μελέτη προσθήκης σε υφιστάμενο κτήριο, τηρούνται οι ειδικοί όροι δόμησης και οι διατάξεις που ορίζονται με τον παρόντα νόμο, έστω και αν αυτοί δεν ίσχυαν κατά την ανέγερση του υφιστάμενου κτηρίου, με εξαίρεση τις διατάξεις του αφορούν σε άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα. *Για την εξυπηρέτηση των υπόψη ατόμων έχουν εφαρμογή οι διατάξεις του άρθρου 26 και 27 §2 του νόμου.* Αναλόγως του είδους της προσθήκης πάντως, δέον να εξαντλείται η δυνατότητα εφαρμογής των διατάξεων περί εξυπηρέτησης εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων γενικότερα, όπως π.χ. υλοποίηση κατάλληλης πρόσβασης σε περίπτωση προσθήκης κατΆ επέκταση."

Για τα υφιστάμενα κτήρια ισχύει λοιπόν η §4 του άρθρου 26 του ΝΟΚ:
"Οι διαμορφώσεις που αναφέρονται στην παράγραφο αυτή γίνονται σύμφωνα με τις Οδηγίες Σχεδιασμού του Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής, που αναφέρονται στην παραπάνω §1 και θα πρέπει να ολοκληρωθούν μέχρι το *2020*, με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν θίγεται ο φέρων οργανισμός του κτηρίου, άλλως τα κτήρια θα θεωρούνται αυθαίρετα."

Δες και τι γράφει σχετικά  η Εγκύκλιος ΑΜΕΑ/42382/16.07.2013:
"(γ) Το χρονικό όριο ολοκλήρωσης των απαραίτητων διαμορφώσεων προσβασιμότητας μέχρι το 2020, αφορά σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις υφιστάμενων – προ της ισχύος του παρόντος νόμου – κτηρίων της παρούσας παραγράφου.
Για την περίπτωση υφιστάμενων κτηρίων για τα οποία πρόκειται να εκδοθεί οικοδομική άδεια αλλαγής χρήσης, η δέσμευση αυτή ισχύει με την έκδοση της άδειας δόμησης, εφόσον η νέα χρήση το απαιτεί.
Η δέσμευση να ολοκληρωθούν οι απαραίτητες διαμορφώσεις προσβασιμότητας, *δεν ισχύει στις περιπτώσεις* υφιστάμενων – προ της ισχύος του παρόντος νόμου – κτηρίων – της παρούσας παραγράφου, *όπου θίγεται ο φέρων οργανισμός* τους, προκειμένου να καταστεί δυνατή η πρόσβαση ΑμεΑ και εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων στους λειτουργικούς χώρους τους."

----------


## Giorgos85

συμφωνώ με όσα λες και πιθανότατα έτσι είναι αλλά διαβάζοντας την πρώτη σελίδα του "σχεδιάζοντας για όλους" κάτω κάτω λέει οτι το ΦΕΚ 18/Β/2002, το οποίο έχει εκδοθεί σε εκτέλεση των διατάξεων του άρθρου 28 του Ν.2831/200, κατισχύει των οδηγιών αφού έχει εκδοθεί σε μεταγενέστερο χρόνο. Μήπως μπορεί οπότε να είναι 0,90;

επίσης σύμφωνα με την Εγκύκλιο για τα ΑΜΕΑ του ΥΠΕΚΑ 
Α.Π. οικ. 42382/16-07-2013, οι οδηγίες σχεδιασμού "Σχεδιάζοντας για όλους" χρησιμοποιούνται επικουρικά.

----------


## Xάρης

> συμφωνώ με όσα λες και πιθανότατα έτσι είναι αλλά διαβάζοντας την πρώτη σελίδα του "σχεδιάζοντας για όλους" κάτω κάτω λέει οτι το ΦΕΚ 18/Β/2002, το οποίο έχει εκδοθεί σε εκτέλεση των διατάξεων του άρθρου 28 του Ν.2831/200, κατισχύει των οδηγιών αφού έχει εκδοθεί σε μεταγενέστερο χρόνο...


Πού ακριβώς το βλέπεις αυτό; Αν είναι δυνατόν να δώσεις τον σχετικό σύνδεσμο.

Κατ' αρχήν μια εγκύκλιος δεν μπορεί να τροποποιεί τον νόμο παρά να τον ερμηνεύει και μόνο.
Η Εγκύκλιος ΑμεΑ/42382/16.07.2013 έρχεται να τροποποιήσει (κακώς) τον Ν.4067/12 και το άρθρο 26 αυτού, το οποίο στην πρώτη παράγραφο αναγράφει:
"Στους χώρους όλων των *νέων κτηρίων εκτός των κτηρίων με χρήση κατοικίας*, για τα οποία η άδεια δόμησης εκδίδεται μετά τη δημοσίευση του παρόντος νόμου, *επιβάλλεται* να εξασφαλίζεται η οριζόντια και κατακόρυφη αυτόνομη και ασφαλής προσπέλαση από άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα και η εξυπηρέτηση αυτών σε όλους τους εξωτερικούς και εσωτερικούς χώρους των κτηρίων *σύμφωνα με τις Οδηγίες Σχεδιασμού του Υπουργείου Περιβάλλοντος, Ενέργειας και Κλιματικής Αλλαγής «Σχεδιάζοντας για Όλους», όπως αυτές τροποποιούνται και ισχύουν κάθε φορά*."
Τα παραπάνω για νέα κτήρια εκτός κατοικιών.
Όμως και η Εγκύκλιος ΑμεΑ/42382/16.07.2013 αναφέρεται και σε νέα κτήρια στην παράγραφο α) όπου γράφει:
"...και επικουρικές αυτών, οι οδηγίες σχεδιασμού «_Σχεδιάζοντας για Όλους_» του Υ.Π.Ε.Κ.Α."

Άρα, πάνω από όλα είναι ο νόμος. Και ποιος νόμος, ο πλέον πρόσφατος που είναι ο ΝΟΚ. Ο οποίος αναφέρεται στα υφιστάμενα κτήρια στο άρθρο 23 και γράφει το αμίμητο που παρέθεσα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση.
Τελικώς, οι Τεχνικές Οδηγίες Δεκ.2012 μας παραπέμπουν στο άρθρο 26, §4.
Σύμφωνα με την τελευταία, μέχρι το 2020 πρέπει να διαμορφωθούν όλα τα δημόσια κτήρια σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του "Σχεδιάζοντας για όλους".
Τίθεται όμως μια προϋπόθεση: *Να μην θίγεται ο φέρων οργανισμός*.
Τι γίνεται όμως αν θίγεται ο φέρων οργανισμός;
Θεωρείται αυθαίρετο το κτήριο ή όχι;
Η εγκύκλιος ΑμεΑ μας απαντά πως όχι, no problem!

Προς επίρρωση των παραπάνω δες και τι γράφουν οι Τεχνικές Οδηγίες Δεκ 2012:
"Αναλόγως του είδους της προσθήκης πάντως, *δέον* να εξαντλείται η δυνατότητα εφαρμογής των διατάξεων περί εξυπηρέτησης εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων γενικότερα..." 
Δηλαδή, απλώς συστήνει χωρίς να το θέτει ως προϋπόθεση για την έκδοση της άδειας.

Με λίγα λόγια, *αν θίγεται ο φέρων οργανισμός* και λόγω αυτού δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να αυξήσεις το πλάτος του διαδρόμου παρόλο που έπρεπε να είναι 1,50μ. σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του "Σχεδιάζοντας για Όλους", δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα περισσότερο παρά να γράψεις μια τεχνική έκθεση που να αιτιολογείς το γιατί δεν αυξάνεις το πλάτος του διαδρόμου.

----------


## Giorgos85

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το χρόνο σου. Ήσουν κατατοπιστικός.

το τμήμα της παραπάνω απάντησης μου που παραθέτεις το έχω βρει στην πρώτη σελίδα του θέματος σε link στη δική σου πρώτη ανάρτηση. Δεν το έχω πάρει αυτολεξεί αλλά αυτό είναι το νόημα ή τουλάχιστον αυτό που κατάλαβα ή ήθελα να καταλάβω.

----------


## Xάρης

Το θέμα βεβαίως είναι τι αποφαίνεται η Υ.ΔΟΜ..
Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να ακούσουμε το σκεπτικό της.

----------


## Giorgos85

πράγματι. Θα ενημερώσω για τις εξελίξεις. 
Στο μεταξύ σκεφτόμουν να επικοινωνήσω με το Γραφείο Μελετών για ΑΜΕΑ που αναφέρεται στο σχεδιάζοντας για όλους αλλά δεν ξέρω καν αν λειτουργεί και αν έχει και νόημα στο κάτω κάτω.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν χάνεις και τίποτα να προσπαθήσεις.
Σε ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων για την ενημέρωση.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Καλημερα

Στο αρθρο 10 στην &3 στο "Σχεδιαζοντας για ολους" στην οριζοντια κυκλοφορια αναγραφεται:

Α_παραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την ελεύθερη κυκλοφορία όλων των χρηστών σε μια κατοικία είναι η πρόβλεψη διαδρόμων πλάτους 1.20μ με εξασφαλισμένο σε όλο το μήκος τους ελάχιστο ελεύθερο -από κάθε εμπόδιο ή έπιπλο- πλάτος 0.90μ._

Επειδη ναι μεν μιλαει για προβλεψη στο εσωτερικο της κατοικιας (οπως αλλωστε απαιτει και ο ΝΟΚ στο αρθρο 26) αλλα απο την αλλη θεωρω οτι περα απο την τοποθετηση των υποστυλωματων και οι τοιχοι θα πρεπει εξαρχης να τοποθετηθουν σε τετοια θεση ωστε να μην χρειαζονται καθαιρεσεις εκ των υστερων οι εσωτερικοι διαδρμομοι σε μια κατοικια πρεπει να κατασκευαζονται 1.20 ή αρκει και το 0.90?

----------


## Xάρης

Καλημέρα Ισμήνη,

Ο δικός μας σχεδιασμός πρέπει να είναι τέτοιος ώστε να ελαχιστοποιούνται οι απαιτούμενες επεμβάσεις/τροποποιήσεις αν κάποτε θα χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί η κατοικία από ΑμεΑ.

Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα καθαιρεθούν/μετακινηθούν τοιχοποιίες.
Σημαίνει όμως ότι τα κατακόρυφα στοιχεία του φέροντος οργανισμού (που προφανώς δεν μπορούν να καθαιρεθούν/μετακινηθούν) θα πρέπει να μην αποτελέσουν μελλοντικά εμπόδια.

Αν μπορούμε εξ αρχής να σχεδιάσουμε έτσι τους χώρους και τους διαδρόμους ώστε να είναι συμβατοί με τις απαιτήσεις για ΑμεΑ, ακόμα καλύτερα.
Υπάρχουν όμως περιπτώσεις, ειδικά σε μικρά διαμερίσματα όπου κάτι τέτοιο είναι αδύνατο.
Π.χ. ένα μικρό WC δεν θα έχει σε καμία περίπτωση τις προδιαγραφές WC-ΑμεΑ.

----------


## ISMINI_82

Δεν αντιλεγω σε αυτα που λες Χαρη αλλα θεωρω οτι οταν  σχεδιαζουμε μια κατοικια εκατερωθεν του διαδρομου  υπαρχουν χωροι ( δωματια και λουτρο και wc κτλ) και ο καθε ενας απο αυτους εχει σχεδιασθει ετσι ωστε να "δουλευει" με καποιο συγκεκριμενο τροπο.
Tο να καθαιρω μετα τους τοιχους για να μεγαλωσω τον διαδρομο αφενος ειναι κατι δαπανηρο και αφετερου αλλαζει ολο τον εξαρχης σχεδιασμο της κατοικιας οσο αφορα τους υπολοιπους χωρους (δωματια κτλ).
Για αυτο λοιπον και εχω καταληξει οτι εξαρχης ο διαδρομος πρεπει να ειναι σχεδιασμενος με τις διαστασεις για Αμεα ετσι ωστε αν χρειασθει μελλοντικα να μην τροποποιηθουν αλλοι χωροι.Ακομα και 10-15 εκατοστα μπορει να ειναι σημαντικα σε ενα δωματιο πχ για την τοποθετηση μιας βιβλιοθηκης ή ενος γραφειου κτλ.

Για μελλοντικο wc Αμεα υπολογιζω κατα τον σχεδιασμο να με καλυπτουν οι διαστασεις του λουτρου της κατοικιας.(εχω καταληξει σε καποιες διαστασεις για wc Αμεα περα απο το σχεδιο του " σχεδιαζοντας για ολους " στην εικονα 75 τα οποια σκαριφηματα και επισυναπτω .

Για δωματιο που να εξυπηρετει Αμεα φροντιζω το ενα δωματιο εξαρχης να ικανοποιει τις απαιτησεις για δωματιο ΑΜΕΑ (δωματιο με διαστασεις 3.20 x 3.60 χωρις την ντουλαπα νομιζω αρκει)

Σαφως βεβαια και σε μια κατοικια υπαρχουν και αλλες προυποθεσεις για την εξυπηρετηση των αμεα αλλα εχοντας απο την αρχη σε σωστες διαστασεις διαδρομο,wc,δωματιο θεωρω οτι ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο ως προς την καλυψη των απαιτησεων που υπαρχουν.

Τελικα ομως συμφωνα με την &3 του αρθρου 10 του σχεδιαζοντας για ολους ο διαδρομος κατοικιας για να εξυπηρετειται αμεα πρεπει να ειναι 1.20 ή 0.90? με μπερδευει αυτο που αναφερει οτι οι διαδρομοι πρεπει να προβλεπονται για πλατος 1.20 με _ εξασφαλισμένο σε όλο το μήκος τους ελάχιστο ελεύθερο -από κάθε εμπόδιο ή έπιπλο- πλάτος 0.90μ._

Τελικα τι ισχυει το 1.20 ή το 0.90?
Απο οτι εχω βρει το αμαξιδια εχει διαστασεις 65-75 x 1.15-125.Με αυτες τις διαστασεις το 0.90 μου φαινεται λιγο και το 1.20 πολυ.......

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνούμε ότι όταν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, σαφώς και είναι ορθότερο το να σχεδιάζουμε έτσι ώστε να μην απαιτούνται μελλοντικές καθαιρέσεις/μετακινήσεις τοίχων ή/και ηλεκτρομηχανολογικών εγκαταστάσεων.

Πάνω στο ερώτημα αν ο διάδρομος πρέπει να έχει πλάτος 1,20μ. ή 0,90μ. ισχύει το 1,20μ..
Σ' αυτόν δε το διάδρομο δεν επιτρέπεται να υπάρχουν έπιπλα ή άλλα εμπόδια, π.χ. γλάστρες, που θα μειώνουν τοπικά το καθαρό πλάτος κάτω από 0,90μ..

Προσωπική άποψη δε ότι το 1,20μ. δεν είναι πολύ.

----------


## fotinoula

Καλησπέρα.
Έχω ένα πελάτη που πρόκειται να νοικιάσει ένα κατάστημα για να το κάνει εστιατόριο.
Το κτίριο είναι υπό ανέγερση και η οικοδομική άδεια είναι για συγκρότημα 4 διώροφων καταστημάτων που το καθένα είναι λειτουργικά αυτόνομο.
Η πρόσβαση στον όροφο θα γίνεται μέσω μεταλλικής  σκάλας και ανελκυστήρα.
Το κατάστημα το οποίο πρόκειται να νοικιάσει ο πελάτης μου είναι 55τμ και έχει προκύπτον εξώστη 30τμ όπου εκεί θα αναπτύσσονται τα τραπεζοκαθίσματα. 
Παράλληλα σκέφτεται να νοικιάσει και χώρο υπαίθριο για να βάλει και εκεί τραπεζοκαθίσματα.

Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής.
Εφόσον πρόκειται για νέο κτίριο αλλά το κατάστημα είναι κάτω από 100τμ πρέπει να προβλέψω και WC για ΑμεΑ?
Δεν το έχω αποσαφηνίσει αυτό ακόμα διαβάζοντας τον ΝΟΚ αλλά και τις υγειονομικές διατάξεις.
Επίσης εκτός των WC που πρέπει να γίνουν πρέπει να μπει και ένα τρίτο για το προσωπικό?

Και μια άλλη ερώτηση εφόσον η άδεια έχει βγει για καταστήματα πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή χρήσης από κατάστημα σε υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος?
Το εν λόγω κατάστημα είναι <70τμ.
Πήγα στο υγειονομικό για να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα και μου ζήτησαν και αναβατόριο για να μπορούν να κατεβαίνουν τα φαγητά στο ισόγειο για να τα παίρνουν οι σερβιτόροι. Προβλέπεται κάπου αυτό και δεν το έχω εντοπίσει?

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.

Υ.Γ.: Ο πελάτης μου θέλει να νοικιάσει τον όροφο ενώ το ισόγειο θα ενοικιαστεί από άλλον ως κατάστημα ενδυμάτων.
Επίσης όσο αφορά την άδεια της οικοδομής παρόλο που πρόκειται για συγκρότημα καταστημάτων δεν έχουν προβλεφθεί ράμπες για προσπέλαση ΑμεΑ κ.λπ..

----------


## milt

το βασικότερο είναι 
1) αν στην άδεια γράφει κατάστημα και είναι νέα οικοδομή τότε ναι πρέπει να γίνει αλλαγή χρήσης σε κατάστημα υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος

2) τα περί 100 τμ και λοιπές παράμετροι εξαίρεσης αφορούν τα υφιστάμενα καταστήματα...δλδ αυτά που έχουν ανεγερθεί προ ΝΟΚ 
τα οποία σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει μέχρι το 2020 να έχουν κάνει τις απαραίτητες τροποποιήσεις όσο αναφορά την πρόσβαση στους λειτουργικούς τους χώρους κάθετη και οριζόντια από Αμέα........ενώ η δημιουργία και χώρου υγιεινής για Αμεα...μπαίνει υπό προϋποθέσεις αν απαλλάσσεται το κατάστημα ή όχι...

3)στα νέα καταστήματα και γενικά οικοδομές πρέπει να προβλέπονται τόσο η προσπέλαση από Αμέα όσο και οι απαιτούμενοι κατά περίπτωση έστω και ένας δλδ χώρος υγιεινής...

Διάβασε: 
ΝΟΚ: άρθρο26 , Εγκύκλιος 42382/16-7-2013

4) ξεχωριστό wc για το προσωπικό πρέπει να κάνεις μόνο εφόσον δουλεύουν πάνω από 5 άτομα ταυτόχρονα

5) αυτό για το αναβατόριο δεν το έχω συναντήσει ως προϋπόθεση σε καμία διάταξη

6) Χρήσιμα θα σου είναι και τα άρθρα περί καμινάδας/καπνοδόχου του Κτιριοδομικού Αρθρο 27,παρ. 2.4.2.5, η οποία πρέπει να καταλήγει 1μ από το σημείο εξόδου της, 0,70μ πιο ψηλά από οποιαδήποτε ακμή κτιρίου σε ακτίνα 3μ, αν υπάρχουν ανοίγματα σε γειτονικά κτίρια και εφόσον βρίσκονται σε μια οριζόντια απόσταση 10 μ μπορεί η αρμόδια αρχή να επιβάλει νέα μέτρα

και η γενικότερη διάταξη του Υγειονομικού ότι πρέπει η καμινάδα να είναι 0,50 μέτρα πιο ψηλά από το ανώτερο σημείο του κτιρίου είτε από το γειτονικό κτίριο ( χωρίς να διευκρινίζει μέχρι ποια απόσταση θεωρείται γειτονικό)

----------

fotinoula, Xάρης

----------


## Antaios

Για αποθήκες , βιοτεχνίες απαιτείται W.C. AMEA και αν ναι διαστάσεων 2,00χ2,25 δεδομένου ότι αυτές οι διαστάσεις είναι για χώρους με δημόσια χρήση.

----------


## Xάρης

Οι διαστάσεις 2,00*2,25 ισχύουν και για κατοικίες και εν γένει για WC για ΑμεΑ.
Αν δεις την εικόνα 78 της §10.6 του "Σχεδιάζοντας για Όλους" που αφορά τα WC ΑμεΑ για κατοικίες θα δεις ότι γενικώς αυτές είναι πάνω κάτω οι διαστάσεις για να χωρούν όλα τα είδη υγιεινής και να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα κίνησης αμαξιδίου εντός του χώρου.

Αν το κτήριο βιοτεχνίας είναι *νέο*, τότε σύμφωνα με την §1 του άρθρου 26 του ΝΟΚ επιβάλλεται το 5% των απαιτούμενων WC να είναι WC για ΑμεΑ μικτής χρήσης (ανδρών & γυναικών).
Εφόσον βέβαια απαιτείται η κατασκευή WC!
Σε αποθήκες απαιτείται η κατασκευή WC; Σε αγροτικές αποθήκες δεν απαιτείται απ' όσο γνωρίζω.

Αν το κτήριο βιοτεχνίας είναι *υφιστάμενο*, τότε σύμφωνα με την §4 του άρθρου 26 του ΝΟΚ επιβάλλεται να γίνουν WC για ΑμεΑ μέχρι το 2020.
Εφόσον όμως δεν θίγεται ο φέρων οργανισμός του κτηρίου.
Στο κείμενο του νόμου δεν γίνεται ρητή αναφορά σε WC αλλά στο να είναι προσπελάσιμοι σε ΑμεΑ οι λειτουργικοί χώροι τους. Θεωρώ ότι αυτό περιλαμβάνει και τα WC.

----------


## Analogws

Θέλω να κατασκευάσω μια ράμπα για πρόσβαση στο υπόγειο από τον ακάλυπτο χώρο του οικοπέδου. Κανένα πρόβλημα ως εδώ καθώς σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 17 παρ. 3γ μπορώ να έχω κεκλιμένο επίπεδο συνολικού μήκους μικρότερου ή ίσου με το 1/3 της όψης στην οποία αντιστοιχεί και *μέχρι καθαρού πλάτους 1,20.
*
Πάμε τώρα και στο σχεδιάζοντας για όλους 3.2.3 συνιστώμενο πλάτος ράμπας 1,30μ .. (wtf?)

Άρα ο νομοθέτης ή αποκλείει την πρόσβαση ΑΜΕΑ εξ'ορισμού σε κατασκευές του άρθρου 17 παρ. 3γ. ή δεν έχει λάβει υπόψιν του το σχεδιάζοντας για όλους. 

Την ίδια απορία περί πλάτους την έχω και για την ράμπα του αυτοκινήτου προς το υπόγειο.. 

Τι άποψη έχετε?

----------


## Xάρης

Υπερισχύει το δυσμενέστερο, δηλαδή οι προδιαγραφές του "Σχεδιάζοντας για όλους".
Αντίστοιχα, απαιτήσεις της παθητικής πυροπροστασίας για το πλάτος των κλιμάκων υπερισχύουν του Κτιριοδομικού.

----------


## Analogws

Δηλαδή εννοείς ότι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπορεί να γίνει ράμπα προς υπόγειο αλλά με πλάτος 1,30?

----------


## Xάρης

Η §3.γ του άρθρου 17 του ΝΟΚ γράφει:
"Στους *ακάλυπτους χώρους* του οικοπέδου ή γηπέδου επιτρέπονται οι παρακάτω διαμορφώσεις
...
γ) Κατασκευές, όπως
*σκάλες*,κεκλιμένα επίπεδα (*ράμπες*),αντηρίδες,πεζούλια,βεράντες,φυτεύσεις,*cours anglaises* συνολικού μήκους μικρότερου ή ίσου του 1/3 της όψης στην οποία αντιστοιχεί και μέχρι καθαρού πλάτους 1,20μ.,μηχανικά μέσα κάλυψης υψομετρικών διαφορών για την εξυπηρέτηση ατόμων με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενων ατόμων κ.λπ..
(τα bullets είναι δικά μου)

Ο περιορισμός του 1,20μ αναφέρεται στα cour anglaisses και όχι στις ράμπες.
Άρα, εν προκειμένω, ο γενικός κανόνας που ανέφερα στην προηγούμενη ανάρτηση δεν χρειάζεται να εφαρμοσθεί.
Μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις ράμπα πλάτους 1,30μ. και με την προβλεπόμενη κλίση ώστε να εξυπηρετούνται ΑμεΑ.

----------


## CATPAP

καλησπέρα,
σε κατοικία με pilotis για την έκδοση άδειας αλλαγής χρήσης τμήματος pilotis σε αποθήκη απαιτείται μελέτη προσβασιμότητας;

----------


## mcha

Καλημέρα,

Σε νέα οικοδομή εντός σχεδίου με χρήση κατοικίας σχεδιάζεται απόληξη κλιμακοστασίου στο δώμα.
Είναι υποχρεωτικό να υπάρχει και *στάση ανελκυστήρα στο δώμα για τα ΑΜΕΑ*?

Στον ΝΟΚ. άρθρο 1 αναφέρει:
"Ειδικά για τα κτίρια με χρήση κατοικίας που ανεγείρονται μετά την έναρξη ισχύος του παρόντος, επιβάλλεται να εξασφαλίζεται η αυτόνομη και ασφαλής οριζόντια και κατακόρυφη προσπέλαση από άτομα με αναπηρία ή εμποδιζόμενα άτομα σε όλους τους εξωτερικούς και εσωτερικούς *κοινόχρηστους χώρους* των κτιρίων κατοικίας,..."

Στο Σχεδιάζοντας για όλους, Κεφάλαιο 10, 2.Είσοδος λέει:
"Τουλάχιστον η κεντρική είσοδος των κτιρίων κατοικίας, oι είσοδοι ανά όροφο και η είσοδος από τους
υπόγειους χώρους στάθμευσης εφόσον προβλέπονται τέτοιοι στο κτίριο θα πρέπει να είναι
προσβάσιμοι από εμποδιζόμενα άτομα και ειδικότερα από χρήστες αμαξιδίων."

δεν αναφέρεται δηλαδή το δώμα.

Σημειώνω ότι το δώμα δεν είναι φυτεμένο και τοποθετούνται μόνο φωτοβολταϊκά πανέλα.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Από τη στιγμή που το δώμα δεν είναι βατό, δεν υπάρχει απαίτηση ούτε ο ανελκυστήρας να έχει στάση σε αυτό, ούτε καν η σκάλα να ανεβαίνει μέχρι το δώμα.

----------

mcha

----------


## giapanotis

Χάρη καλησπέρα,
Έχω μία περίπτωση που έχω δώμα κοινόχρηστο με ηλιακούς με πρόσβαση από κλιμακοστάσιο χωρίς όμως στάση ανελκυστήρα σε αυτό.
Είναι υποχρεωτική η στάση του ανελκυστήρα?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

*Όχι.*
Βλ. άρθρο 29 Κτιριοδομικού κανονισμού και ορισμό του ορόφου (§55) και του δώματος (§18) στο άρθρο 2 του ΝΟΚ.

----------

